# The NRA is Corrupt



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not know why people give these guys their money? GOA is far superior and actually try to protect the 2nd amendment. Lapierre getting a salary for life? 5 million per year.

https://www.creditslips.org/creditslips/2021/01/nra-bankruptcy.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And before GOA will be accused of the same things . Round and round we go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most of you know this, but if you don't I'll state it...I AM NOT A FAN OF THE NRA. I stopped being a member years ago. I decided I would never give them another dime. And many of you know what I think of Lobbyists in general...and that is they are a huge part of the Washington DC SEWER DWELLERS. Do away with them ALL, what I say.

But, until Wayne LaPierre is convicted of a crime, I will not blame him one bit for negotiating a nice salary and perks. It'll be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Why then do all Democrat politicians have such hate and anger for the NRA, and seem to have none for GOA?
Never do I hear them bitching about GOA.
Why is that, if they are such a big deal?

Long time NRA member here, I will continue to be. They are the ONLY ones on the front lines in DC as far as I can tell.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

As long as the NRA pisses off demonrats, I’ll keep my lifetime membership. I just wish the GOA would piss them off as bad. I’ll get a lifetime membership with them when they reach that status.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Who or what is a goa? Keeping my NRA membership until I actually see somebody else actually do something.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why then do all Democrat politicians have such hate and anger for the NRA, and seem to have none for GOA?
> Never do I hear them bitching about GOA.
> Why is that, if they are such a big deal?
> 
> Long time NRA member here, I will continue to be. They are the ONLY ones on the front lines in DC as far as I can tell.


Really? You are giving some sort of smarts to lefties? The only real organization that actually challenges infringements and brings lawsuits.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Who or what is a goa? Keeping my NRA membership until I actually see somebody else actually do something.


The only true nation wide 2nd amendment organization.

https://gunowners.org/


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why then do all Democrat politicians have such hate and anger for the NRA, and seem to have none for GOA?
> Never do I hear them bitching about GOA.
> Why is that, if they are such a big deal?
> 
> Long time NRA member here, I will continue to be. They are the ONLY ones on the front lines in DC as far as I can tell.


My guess is because the NRA is more of a lobbying organization and the GOA and 2nd Amendment Foundations are more legal defense funds and work with the courts after the fact. We need both, but right now, we need the NRA more with Dems in control of Congress.

I'll keep my membership, despite its flaws.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You fight the fight you are in. If I could I would eliminate ( With Prejudice ) all the money that is thrown at the sewer in Washington by all these POS lobbyists. That said however, they are the biggest dog with the biggest bat, so for now I remain a member of the NRA. They need to get there shit together and concentrate on the task at hand. There is a fight coming.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> But, until Wayne LaPierre is convicted of a crime, I will not blame him one bit for negotiating a nice salary and perks. It'll be interesting to see how this all plays out.


Amen

lets say you are the board of directors for a non-profit. you have the need to select a leader (CEO) that will provide guidance, leadership, and produce donations

You could just hire a Harvard grad and pay them $1000,000 they could run your company by the book but they have no contacts with companies that might donate large sums or support your organization

Or you could hire a person that has contacts knowledge and influence - a person that could help generate $433,000,000...

a smart person would gladly pay a salary of $5,000,000 to a person that could generate $433,000,000

------------------------
Years ago while working in sales. I produce 110% of my sales quote -I brought in $5,000,000+ in revenue. For that I was paid $197,000 in salary and bonuses (3.94% of revenue)
NRA pays their leader 1.15% of revenue
Overall I was paid better then he is


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...Or you could hire a person that has contacts knowledge and influence - a person that could help generate $433,000,000...


I'm probably missing the point but if the NRA leadership is doing such a good job why did they have to file for bankruptcy?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NMPRN said:


> I'm probably missing the point but if the NRA leadership is doing such a good job why did they have to file for bankruptcy?


The National Rifle Association has filed bankruptcy in New York in an effort to restructure the organization and move to Texas, the organization announced Friday.

The NRA said the move "involves utilizing the protection of the bankruptcy court" via voluntary Chapter 11 filing in federal bankruptcy court, despite the organization being "in its strongest financial condition in years."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> I'm probably missing the point but if the NRA leadership is doing such a good job why did they have to file for bankruptcy?


 Yes your are by a long shot. Biden and NY are out to destroy the NRA and gun ownership The bankruptcy filing is to help protect the NRA. Most know that the state of NY can invent crimes against anyone they don't like. They will spend millions to tie companies and people up in court .

""Is the NRA going "bankrupt?" a Q&A section on the gun lobbying group's website read.

The NRA's response: "No. In fact, this move comes at a time when the NRA is in its strongest financial condition in years." The group continued, saying "the NRA is not insolvent."

The NRA's website alluded to the fact that its decision to file had nothing to do with its financial position at all, but instead the result of a lawsuit against them from the state of New York."

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifesty...-position-condition-despite-filing-bankruptcy


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NRA is garbage. More proof. Part of the deep state like Ted Cruz?  "Controlled Opposition?" GOA folks....a real org for gun rights.



> Behind NRA's fall, the high cost of betrayal


https://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Society/2021/0216/Behind-NRA-s-fall-the-high-cost-of-betrayal



> NRA Reveals Assets From Charlton Heston Statue to Range Rover in Latest Bankruptcy Filing


https://freebeacon.com/guns/nra-reveals-assets-from-charlton-heston-statue-to-range-rover-in-latest-bankruptcy-filing/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello? This should concern all 2nd amendment folks. Any Here?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Hello? This should concern all 2nd amendment folks. Any Here?


Good info RedLion, but I'd have to see the NRA's Financials to make an informed analysis. And it would have to be Certified set of Financials.

(Disclaimer......

I'm no fan of the NRA and have not been a member in many years except for the membership that @A Watchman bought in my name...)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Good info RedLion, but I'd have to see the NRA's Financials to make an informed analysis. And it would have to be Certified set of Financials.
> 
> (Disclaimer......
> 
> I'm no fan of the NRA and have not been a member in many years except for the membership that @A Watchman bought in my name...)


Hate to say it but you are talking like a wise man. GOA is still vastly superior.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

RedLion said:


> Hello? This should concern all 2nd amendment folks. Any Here?


YES, present and accounted for.

All I have to say about this is that with Biden and Nancy in charge now, the NRA (and all it's many flaws, and that jackass Wayne) are the biggest lobbying obstacle that there is for passing the socialist gun control agenda. You can praise the GOA all you want, and don't forget the 2nd Amendment Foundation, but the NRA is the Go-To group the left loves to hate which makes it important to me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Hate to say it but you are talking like a wise man. GOA is still vastly superior.


The thing I find odd is that I see a lot of bashing of the NRA. What I don't see or hear is how they are fighting anti gun legislation. The left can always find a reason to slam the NRA but you never seem to hear anything about other gun rights groups except from their supporters. Why is that?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

RedLion said:


> Hate to say it but you are talking like a wise man. GOA is still vastly superior.


Really ? I think what people forget is the NRA is so much more than their lobbying.

The NRA has a very comprehensive Firearm Instructor training program that is recognized everywhere, Does the GOA have that ?

The NRA has an excellent shooting program to promote the shooting sports,Does GOA have that ?

The NRA has the worlds largest firearms museum ( If you have never been to Cody WY, you NEED to go,even the Smithsonian houses their firearm collection in that museum)

Now is the time EVERY firearm owner needs to support the NRA, if we loose them, we WILL loose the war.

Support the GOA if you wish, and tell the NRA Board to get rid of LaPierre. But Please support them. They are our loudest voice.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> Really ? I think what people forget is the NRA is so much more than their lobbying.
> 
> The NRA has a very comprehensive Firearm Instructor training program that is recognized everywhere, Does the GOA have that ?
> 
> ...


The evil destroyers of this country need to have war loosed upon them. That is what you meant, right?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

jeffh said:


> YES, present and accounted for.
> 
> All I have to say about this is that with Biden and Nancy in charge now, the NRA (and all it's many flaws, and that jackass Wayne) are the biggest lobbying obstacle that there is for passing the socialist gun control agenda. You can praise the GOA all you want, and don't forget the 2nd Amendment Foundation, but the NRA is the Go-To group the left loves to hate which makes it important to me.


Republicans and Democrats are seen to hate each other too, but somehow they both go home with their pockets stuffed full of the American people's money and the American people continue to hosed. My paranoid mind is suspicious.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

stevekozak said:


> The evil destroyers of this country need to have war loosed upon them. That is what you meant, right?


No , but the war to strip us of our rights started decades ago. It is just ramping up now that the Demonrats have been emboldened. They have been building their ranks and their arsenals, all the while we have been bickering over $10K suits. Right now It is being fought in the battlefield of public opinion and the hall of Congress.
That is where the NRA, GOA etc. fight. If they loose, then I am afraid that we may literately be fighting on the Streets of Washington.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> Really ? I think what people forget is the NRA is so much more than their lobbying.
> 
> The NRA has a very comprehensive Firearm Instructor training program that is recognized everywhere, Does the GOA have that ?
> 
> ...


Quoted for emphasis.

Oh, and when you talk to the board to get rid of Wayne, maybe we can get rid of Uncle Ted too. That would really spruce up the place. :tango_face_wink:


----------

